# Do cockatiels get jealous?



## Eezy (Feb 20, 2017)

My tiel does not like my husband. I can get her on anyone’s finger, she will tolerate anyone petting her, she will kiss everyone...except my husband. She lunges, hisses and tries to nip him every time. Lol. It’s kind of funny but I was wondering if it’s because she is jealous or what? Maybe he don’t like her and she knows (which he denies but I don’t know). Does anyone else’s tiel show odd behavior towards different people?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If she views you as her mate then she sees him as competition and that is why she treats him this way. Hormone control might be a good idea.


----------



## Eezy (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you. Kind of what I was thinking. It’s hilarious to me.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, they can get jealous and they are capable of mainly bonding to one person and shunning everyone else.

My boy Coco used to only let me handle him and he used to chase away my other 'tiels if they came close while he perched on me, but he's getting better as he's gotten older.


----------



## silpugs (Oct 27, 2016)

*YEs*

Yes they get jealous of others, Yes they get jealous of other birds too.
My tiels are very jealous if I am petting one and not the other. Then if I have them on my shoulder, they fight for position! I have three now and it is way harder to deal with. 

As far as humans, my birds mainly stay with me, but my one bird always loved my husband and would go to him and I remember saying"I take care of you, feed you and there you are, with [email protected]!" . Too funny. ied:


----------



## legacypgmr (Jun 29, 2018)

Well, I guess I'll be finding out. I'm picking up 2 baby females on Friday. LOL

My GF and I had 2 females about 20 years ago and they got along just fine. One of them preferred me and my GF couldn't handle her but the other female was pretty much equally attached to both of us.

But we never noticed any "jealous" type behavior.

This time, no GF so I'm the ONLY one that'll be around. Guess I'll see what happens. LOL


----------

